# Assert failed status 7 - No internal SD



## ChrisCTX

Alright, I was struggling with a useless internal SD Card on my CDMA (sprint) Galaxy Tab, so I basically opened it up and popped the bugger off.
Installed stock rooted GB, it works fine, but I want my ICS.

My external SD Card has two partitions (big FAT32 one and a 2 gb EXT4 one).

While installing CM 9.1 stable, after selecting install zip from SD card the flashing begins but I get a Status 7 Assert Failed (run_program("tmp/updater.sh","cdma") == 0).

I assume its because the installer detects that I only have one SD card and thus thinks this isn't a standard CDMA Tab so I wont let me install.

I tried removing 4 assert lines from the update script, however the same assert fail keeps popping up.

Any ideas guys? I really want ICS or JB on this device (its a gift for my dad).


----------



## yuxujian

First ,you have to update the recovery to CWM5.0.27 version ,mount the sdcard manually ,the update recovery to CWM5.5, and mount the SDCARD manually ,then you can flash the ICS .


----------

